# 16 G. ammo for Grouse & woodcock



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Well.. 

I should be getting my New Ugartechea Grade I sxs from LCS in the next day or two. Needless to say I am in the market for some good ammo for it. I am mainly a grouse and woodcock hunter. Would like something that patterns well. Suggestions? Shot size? Manufacturer? etc etc.. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

"patterns well" depends on a lot of factors. a friend has a 16 uggie sidelock. nice lightweight gun.

there isnt much in the way of "good ammo" for the 16, however. and no good cases for reloading. i'd suggest Winchester super x (low brass) with 1 oz of #8 shot. it wont pound you and the gun. most 16 gauge ammo is loaded far hotter than necessary, that particular super x load is 1165 fps, it's listed on winchesters website.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

dogwhistle said:


> "patterns well" depends on a lot of factors. a friend has a 16 uggie sidelock. nice lightweight gun.
> 
> there isnt much in the way of "good ammo" for the 16, however. and no good cases for reloading. i'd suggest Winchester super x (low brass) with 1 oz of #8 shot. it wont pound you and the gun. most 16 gauge ammo is loaded far hotter than necessary, that particular super x load is 1165 fps, it's listed on winchesters website.


 Other than reloading this is a very good load. The super x also reloads pretty well allthough 1 oz. wads are hard to come by.


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

Jeff, 

First of all congratulations on your new gun. You'll love it. 

There are plenty of choices for 16 gauge shells on the market. A good selection may be a little harder to find in the big box stores, but they do stock them. There are many on line companies that sell them too. Buy them by the case. 

I have patterned Fiocci, Federal, Remington and RST and a few others. All were decent, but I like the RST shells best. Very consistent patterns and they are designed as a low pressure load that is perfect for grouse and woodcock. I spoke to someone from the company and the shells shoot at 1150 fps. Not much kick at all on the shoulder. 

http://www.rstshells.com/shells-best.htm

If you want a little more punch for pheasant, try the B&P shells. 1 1/16 oz of #5's. They go 1250 fps. 
https://www.bandpusa.com/Shopping/index.php?cPath=1_10_12

For more information from the "experts", go to the 16 Gauge Society website and do a search on available ammo. You'll find a wealth of info from these guys. They live and breath 16 gauge. http://16ga.com/home.html

Good luck with your new toy!!


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> I have patterned Fiocci, Federal, Remington and RST and a few others. All were decent, but I like the RST shells best. Very consistent patterns and they are designed as a low pressure load that is perfect for grouse and woodcock. I spoke to someone from the company and the shells shoot at 1150 fps. Not much kick at all on the shoulder.
> 
> http://www.rstshells.com/shells-best.htm


I totally agree.

Ray
http://www.rstshells.com/shells-best.htm


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

metro49 said:


> I have patterned Fiocci, Federal, Remington and RST and a few others. All were decent, but I like the RST shells best. Very consistent patterns and they are designed as a low pressure load that is perfect for grouse and woodcock. I spoke to someone from the company and the shells shoot at 1150 fps. Not much kick at all on the shoulder.
> 
> http://www.rstshells.com/shells-best.htm


Thanks! I'll try'em.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

The B and P is nice ammo but, it will knock your teeth loose. I have some of their 16 F2 1 1/16 of #7's kills grouse deader than dead but, it packs a punch. I shoot some Westley Richards 1 oz #7 loads that really shoot nice. I bought them last year for about 10 bucks a box.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I pick the gun up tomorrow from the FFL and then I will be giving the stock an oil finish and searching for some good loads. I cant wait!! :evil: I will take a good look at all the suggestions mentioned above. 

Don..the RST are 2 1/2 huh? 1 oz. loads in #7.5 or 8? is that what I should get?

Maybe I will order some of the RST as well as pick up some of the Winchester super X. 

Thanks again.. 
Jeff


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Thanks guys!! I pick the gun up tomorrow from the FFL and then I will be giving the stock an oil finish and searching for some good loads. I cant wait!! :evil: I will take a good look at all the suggestions mentioned above.
> 
> *Don..the RST are 2 1/2 huh? 1 oz. loads in #7.5 or 8? is that what I should get?*
> 
> ...


I bought the 7.5's, but the 8's would be fine too.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i'd forgotton about the RST. they are available in 16 gauge in 21/2 only. they are fine for hunting and a good choice for that gun, but the are $10 per box and reloading them will require some retoolling of the press providing you can find data and the right componenets. ordering primers and powder is a very expensive proposition- hazaradous shipping charges make it prohibitive except in large quantities.

i dont care for the 16. far less choice of ammo than the 12 or 20. i can buy AA's for my 20 at walmart or almost anyplace. and really no good reloadable hulls like the AA or even STS. and reloading data is pretty limited and you may have a lot of trouble finding the components listed in the recipes.

but, if you just want it for hunting and a very limited target shooting, one of the rounds mentioned will take care of your needs.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I have read that shooting shells significantly shorter than your chamber length will give you less than optimal patterns. 1/4 inch may or may not affect your pattens significantly but is worth considering. 

http://www.chuckhawks.com/chamber_length.htm


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> "patterns well" depends on a lot of factors. a friend has a 16 uggie sidelock. nice lightweight gun.
> 
> there isnt much in the way of "good ammo" for the 16, however. and no good cases for reloading. i'd suggest Winchester super x (low brass) with 1 oz of #8 shot. it wont pound you and the gun. most 16 gauge ammo is loaded far hotter than necessary, that particular super x load is 1165 fps, it's listed on winchesters website.


I have shot a couple thousand rounds of these at skeet. They are fine for grouse and woodcock. Best of all they are $6.99 a box at Meijer.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

Double Gun said:


> I have shot a couple thousand rounds of these at skeet. They are fine for grouse and woodcock. Best of all they are $6.99 a box at Meijer.


they look pretty similiar to AA's. that' the only failing i see of the 16 gauge, lack of a real good hull. i think those win. superx have a steel case head, isnt that correct? if so, do you reload them and how do they work for that?


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> they look pretty similiar to AA's. that' the only failing i see of the 16 gauge, lack of a real good hull. i think those win. superx have a steel case head, isnt that correct? if so, do you reload them and how do they work for that?


I don't reload them. I have been told that they are a decent hull to reload, 5-6 times.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

